# 1/12 Scale Axle ?



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm looking for a new axle/Diff set up for my 1/12 Assc.12L3. I've seen alot of choices, Looking for your suggestions of whats good. Any information will help, thanks in advance.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've been happy with my Niftech axle and highly recommend it. Their rocket rings and diff assembly is one of the best out there, imo. I've been using the same axle, diff assembly, and rocket rings for the last 4 years. I especially like the fact that the belleville washer thrust assembly is not used.

Be forewarned, if you choose to order the Niftech axle, be prepared for them to try to sell you everything else in their catalog. 

-Rich


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I support the rear axle/diff assembly from IRS. It is the base system for both CRC and Associated. You can order direct from the website. IRS advertises on this site so you can jump directly there with the link or use the following address: http://www.teamirsrc.com/


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

If you go with the IRS diff, you have to sand the rings as suggested in their tips section. The diff rings are not flat and need to be sanded flat on a piece of glass or a setup board 400 grit works fine.

The Niftech stuff is flat but expensive.


----------

